# New To Pensacola, Looking for advice



## Snookn42 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just moved here to go to UWF, and I am a Snook fishermen from Bradenton. My boat, sadly, is in Bradenton and I would like to know if anyone could give me the location of some good wading areas. I am used to fishing the Mangroves and I would like to know if there is anyay to get to some of the marsh grasses to wade, since I have heard Reds like these. I have seen Yellow River Park on Google maps and this looks good. But ANY advice would be great. I know people dont like to give spots like this, but ill only be here one year, and if anyone could help me in any small they see fit, I would be more than happy to reciprocate for someone who will be fishing down my way! I dont even want specific spots, just areas where I can get access to some good reds and trout with a little work on my part.



Thanks guys!


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Naval Live Oaks, Oriole Beach, and Woodlawn Beach all provide access to wading spots for reds, specs, and flounder.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Snook man! I'm from Sarasota, originally. You'll be thrilled with the big specks and Redfish here.

Keep checking here on the foruim under "Inshore Reports" and work any waterline you have access to. Dylan and Austinknow a lot of Escambia bay spots and so do many of the posters on this PFF. If you live/ are in the UWF visinity, there's lots of great spots closeby on both sides of where Escambia River drains all around the RR and I-10 bridges, down Scenic Hwy especially, Bayou Texar, Gulf Breeze Octagon Pier,Naval Live Oaks... all free and GREAT areas to fish....


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I recommend going on the county websites and look up the public parks/boat launches and start trying them. You can also get a 1 year pass to Fort Pickens which will let you fish a very large area that goes all the way to the pass. I see people catching reds fairly often on the jetties out there. They usually use sand fleas caught in the surf or live shrimp. The pinfish will carry you off right now if you fish with shrimp, though.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

All of the above...and Johnson's Beach. Get a season pass, there's tons of good wade fishing on the Big Lagoon side.


----------



## Snookn42 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, you have been very helpful, again if you ever make it down to bradenton for fishing, hit me up Ill give some info


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

You should come to the Hook, Line, & Sinker Seminar Series on 9/14 on Pensacola Beach. The topic this month is "Helping Landlocked Anglers Catch Fish." The seminers are free and free food is also provided by Flounders!


----------



## Snookn42 (Aug 31, 2009)

What time is the seminar? I have class most of the day..



If it is in the evening Im there.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

7pm at flounders on the beach. its a good time with lots of info and good people


----------



## Snookn42 (Aug 31, 2009)

cool, I ve eaten there, its pretty good. Ill see you guys there... if you go


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll be there probably around 6. make sure you get there early to visit and get a good seat


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

> *todd in the bay (9/5/2009)*Snook man! I'm from Sarasota, originally. You'll be thrilled with the big specks and Redfish here.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep checking here on the foruim under "Inshore Reports" and work any waterline you have access to. Dylan and Austinknow a lot of Escambia bay spots and so do many of the posters on this PFF. If you live/ are in the UWF visinity, there's lots of great spots closeby on both sides of where Escambia River drains all around the RR and I-10 bridges, down Scenic Hwy especially, Bayou Texar, Gulf Breeze Octagon Pier,Naval Live Oaks... all free and GREAT areas to fish....




Didn't know you were from Sarasota. I was born and raised in Venice and Sarasota. Awesome Snook fishing, it's almost too easy at the jetties in Venice or around docks at night. Where did you live down in ole Sarasota?


----------



## Snookn42 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ill take you guys to some Snook spots in Bradenton youll LOVE! 



Sarasota is a super snotty Bradenton wannabe


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

God I miss the snook fishing, that is the best, I moved here recently from down south and and have beeen turned onto a few good spots, shoot me a pm if you need any info...


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

I grew up on Siesta Key and went to Riverview High school. Used to fish Big Pass and Lido for Reds. 

Worked at the Outboard Marina on City Island by Mote Marine, for an afterschool job {in the 1970's} cause my Dad worked there too. Here's a recent shot of usin the Village byBig Pass;


----------



## Snookn42 (Aug 31, 2009)

Riverview???? 



We are SOUTHEAST people!! my dad, sisters, and I went to lakewood ranch... but still. Southeast all the way.


----------

